# Bruit du lecteur DVD de l'iMac ???



## damien84 (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour!
J'aimerais savoir à quel point il est normal que le lecteur dvd de l'iMac alu fasse du bruit. Car lorsque j'insère un dvd, et qu'il commence à le lire il fait un bruit de vieille imprimante. Un bruit assez fort!
J'ai acheté l'iMac il y a dix jours.
Je vous remercie de votre réponse


----------



## whereismymind (16 Juin 2008)

Alors, soit on est tous les deux malchanceux, soit l'iMac est une machine étonnamment silencieuse avec un lecteur de DVD étonnamment bruyant. Et j'ai acheté deux iMac depuis que j'ai switché, un iMac blanc Core Duo 20' et maintenant, j'ai un iMac Alu Core 2 Duo 24'.

Donc je pense que tu ne devrais pas t'inquiéter.


----------



## PoM (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai déjà rencontré ce genre de bruits sur l'iMac G5 du bureau de temps en temps... Le temps qu'il se mette en route, dirait-on... Par contre à la maison, sur mon Alu, ça ne m'a pas encore sauté aux yeux...


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2008)

Sur le 24' Alu d'un pote, c'est pareil : on entend absolument rien, sauf à l'insertion d'un disque, mais ça ne dure pas. 
Heureusement d'ailleurs, parce que c'est vraiment bruyant !
Idem sur mon Mac Mini, où c'est un MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8124.


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

Oki, merci pour toutes ces réponses. J'ai d'ailleurs une autre question : est-il normal que parfois les icônes ne réagissent pas, je m'explique: il arrive parfois qu'il me faille cliquer à plusieurs reprise pour obtenir le clic, car sinon l'icône ne bronche pas...
J'ai une souris et un clavier apple bluetooth.
Exemple : je clique sur une pile du dock, je reclique pour la fermer et bien ça ne réagit pas. Ou alors dans le finder, je clique sur un dossier pour l'ouvrir et bien là non plus il ne s'ouvre pas.
Est-ce normal ? Cela vient-il de la souris ? Dois je contacter apple ?car jeudi ça fera 14 jours que je le possède donc je peux toujours négocier.
Répondez moi vite Lol
je vous remercie !


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

Pour le lecteur dvd je ne sais que penser car beaucoup me disent que c'est normal et d'autres que non...En fait le bruit intervient lorsque j'insère le dvd et plus spécialement lorsque c'est un dvd divx et lorsque je change de chapitre.


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2008)

Pour le clic souris, si tu le fais sur une zone blanche (transparente) d'une icône, en général ça ne marche pas, il faut cliquer sur une autre partie.
Je ne sais pas si c'est à ça que tu fais référence.


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

euh je ne sais pas trop lol
Par exemple lorsque je clique sur la petit croix en haut à gauche pour fermer la fenêtre et bien ça ne la ferme pas. 
si je clique sur les piles dans le dock, que je laisse ma souris à l'endroit où je viens de cliquer sans la déplacer et qu'à nouveau je reclique pour fermer la pile et bien ça ne la ferme pas; il me faut déplacer la souris pour que le clic soit pris en compte. Normal ?


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas, c'est pas à ça que je pensais.
Là, j'imagine que c'est lié au BT, et mes claviers et mes souris étant filaires, je ne peux pas te répondre


----------



## whereismymind (16 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème semblable. Je pense aussi que ça pourrait venir du Bluetooth mais pareil, je suis en filaire ...

T'as pas une vieille souris filaire qui traîne pour faire un test. Et je devance ta question au cas ou tu la poserais, n'importe quelle souris USB (Dite PC) est compatible Mac sans Drivers.


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

c'est gentil, merci, mais en fait non je n'ai pas de souris usb.j'ai un ensemble clavier-souris logitech que j'avais sur mon pc, seulement la fiche de la souris n'est pas usb...bref.


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

O fait, j'ai une autre question puisque j'y pense (oui je sais ça en fait des questions !lol). j'ai un disque dur externe usb, mais savez-vous comment le partitionner pour utiliser une partition pour time machine? car sinon il veut tout effacer...
De plus, j'essaie toujours d'accéder à a boite hotmail à partir de safari mais au bout de quelques temps :impossible. j'efface les cookies, oki ça fonctionne mais il me faut le faire presque chaque jour. n'y a t-il pas une autre solution ?
merci !


----------



## Canon (16 Juin 2008)

Pour ce qui est du bruit du lecteur, j'ai déjà constaté (et pas que sur l'iMac, le phénomène est présent sur mon ancien PC, et également sur le lecteur DVDdu salon!) que le bruit variait suivant le disque utilisé... 

Ca ne donne peut être pas la réponse à ta question, mais c'est peut-être une piste...


----------



## whereismymind (18 Juin 2008)

damien84 a dit:


> O fait, j'ai une autre question puisque j'y pense (oui je sais ça en fait des questions !lol). j'ai un disque dur externe usb, mais savez-vous comment le partitionner pour utiliser une partition pour time machine? car sinon il veut tout effacer...
> De plus, j'essaie toujours d'accéder à a boite hotmail à partir de safari mais au bout de quelques temps :impossible. j'efface les cookies, oki ça fonctionne mais il me faut le faire presque chaque jour. n'y a t-il pas une autre solution ?
> merci !



Pour le partition de ton disque dur, essaie donc l'utilitaire de disque pour voir 

Ensuite, pour le site de Hotmail, rien à voir avec les cookies, Safari n'est juste pas compatible ce site, enfin du moins à la base. Depuis quelques temps est apparu un menu "_Développement_" dans lequel il y a une rubrique très intéressante qui s'appelle "_Agent d'utilisateur_".

Tu peux choisir parmi cette liste:






En fait, ça permet à Safari de se faire passer pour n'importe quel autre navigateur dans cette liste. En choisissant Firefox Windows 2.0.0.12 par exemple, tu peux, comme par miracle' accéder au site ...


----------



## daphneus (15 Août 2011)

J'ai un IMac 10.6.8 acheté l'année dernière et j'ai la même remarque à faire!
Alors on est peut-être 3 malchanceux! et je n'ai jamais pris le temps de me renseigner....


----------

